# Swimming pool construction - company reccomendations



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all,
I have been reading the related threads with interest. I would like to get some quotes in for pools when I next visit my place near Tomar in October. I have emailed 2 of the companies recommended on other related threads but unfortunately I have received no replies from them and it works out very expensive to phone from the UK. Any recommendations /PM's with details/email addresses of companies would be very gratefully received. 
Thank-you


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

For sure some of the users here or their close friends are going to be Pool Construction Companies so you are not going to get impartial advice via a forum. Visit the nearest pool equipment shop in the town near your Portuguese property (address from Yellow Pages) and ask there for a list of active installers in your areas. 

Call them and ask them to visit right away to do a quote, I am not surprised they don't respond to emails - these kind of people are more 'face to face' which is better for you anyway as you can sum up their presentation and hop into the car with them so they can show you other examples of their work.

If calls to landlines in Portugal are costing you more than 1p per minute then you should change the way you make calls - maybe take a look at VoIP offerings.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

